# New BENT METAL binding, game changer?



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Very clever TT.
Seems only appropriate since Flow ripped off Bent Metal's binding innovations when Flow created their NASTY system.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Wasn't bent metals rear entry binding just licensed from another company anyway? Fastec? So really if flow copied anyone it wasn't bent metal.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

timmytard said:


> These are looking pretty sweet.
> 
> I'm most definitely going to have to try a pair of these.
> 
> ...


How much? :hairy:


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Very clever TT.
> Seems only appropriate since Flow ripped off Bent Metal's binding innovations when Flow created their NASTY system.





taco tuesday said:


> Wasn't bent metals rear entry binding just licensed from another company anyway? Fastec? So really if flow copied anyone it wasn't bent metal.


so which binding from Bent Metal did Flow copy?
here's some Flow bindings from 1997 with the original version of NASTY (= New Active Strap System)

be interested to hear your guys knowledge on this :nerd:


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

You may be having some issues with reading comprehension. 

I said if flow copied someone it wasn't bent metal(at least in my understanding). I did not in anyway imply that I flow copied a bent metal binding or that I have knowledge of some other binding that they copied. 

Have you ever posted anything here not related to flow bindings by the way? Weird...

Anyway


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, when I rode flows several years ago, there was no NASTY tech on them.
First I saw of this tech was on Bent Metal bindings (I didn't try them though).
If Flow had this tech as far back as 97/98, where was it a few years ago?
Top of the line bindings only perhaps? (I think I had the M5s at the time.)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Fastecs system and NASTY are very different. So yeah.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

taco tuesday said:


> Have you ever posted anything here not related to flow bindings by the way? Weird...


His second post says it all...

"I'm sort of a Flow insider"

Nothing wrong with being a brand rep, but I think it's taken a lot better if you're open about it on the forum! Look at Union, Fullbag, Wiredsport, etc. They're all VERY open about who they are, and although I don't necessarily like all of the products, I have to compliment the openness of their forum participation.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^agreed that reps should be open about it on here. The union guy does it the right way - one thread about Union and that's it. The never summer guy should do the same thing instead of multiple board model threads everywhere. I really think it's time they dialed it back a bit. The board forum reads like a fucking NS catalog at times. And please can someone just kill the fucking mondo boot campaign it's waaaaay old. I don't know if there's a mondo ski boot sizing industry lobbyist thing going on but it fucking reads like it - all of these "first time posters" in the boot forum suddenly coming out of the woodwork to be led by wiredsport to mondo paradise via a Burton ruler wide size 9.5 for any fucker with feet size 10-15 presumably supplied by wiredsport. Fucking ridiculous.

Sigh. Rant over. 0


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

scotty100 said:


> ^agreed that reps should be open about it on here. The union guy does it the right way - one thread about Union and that's it. The never summer guy should do the same thing instead of multiple board model threads everywhere. I really think it's time they dialed it back a bit. The board forum reads like a fucking NS catalog at times. And please can someone just kill the fucking mondo boot campaign it's waaaaay old. I don't know if there's a mondo ski boot sizing industry lobbyist thing going on but it fucking reads like it - all of these "first time posters" in the boot forum suddenly coming out of the woodwork to be led by wiredsport to mondo paradise via a Burton ruler wide size 9.5 for any fucker with feet size 10-15 presumably supplied by wiredsport. Fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Sigh. Rant over. 0


Actually, Wiresport doesn't sell any Burton products. He just wants people to wear properly fitted boots, what an asshole, right!? 

I've also never seen The Chairman talk out of place of any other brand, or push NS when it's inappropriate. He provides good, detailed information when relevant. Personally I'm happy these guys, including Union, have such a strong presence on the board. We need more knowledgeable industry insiders here.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hah! Wayback machine. That photo is the old Flow FL-21. We have been a Flow dealer since 1996 and we sold a lot of that binding. I had a pair mounted back then. The original active strap was way different, though, because the attachment point was far forward and although it lifted the strap well it had a lot of lateral play. Also, the highback was actuated by pulling up on a strap . Pretty amazing for the day, however. The key part of the name NASTY (New Active Strap TechnologY) is the "New" part. The new one (having learned from the original) works amazingly well.

Full disclosure for Scotty: We sell Flow and all of the Mervin bindings which use the Fastec system (GNU, Roxy) and also have Mervin's new Bent Metal bindings (they are not rear entry) on order for the upcoming season.

Further disclosure: I love feet...and snowboarding.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Actually, Wiresport doesn't sell any Burton products. He just wants people to wear properly fitted boots, what an asshole, right!?
> 
> I've also never seen The Chairman talk out of place of any other brand, or push NS when it's inappropriate. He provides good, detailed information when relevant. Personally I'm happy these guys, including Union, have such a strong presence on the board. We need more knowledgeable industry insiders here.


Who's saying the chairman speaks out of place about anyone else? Not me. Just saying perhaps NS should follow the Union rep's lead and consolidate onto one ongoing thread for all NS related discussion otherwise it comes off as basically a promoted forum. But hey, it's an old debate that's plagued the SBF for years now so I'll leave it at that.

As for the mondo madness. Yup. Being fitted over the web is a great idea...:surprise:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

scotty100 said:


> Who's saying the chairman speaks out of
> As for the mondo madness. Yup. Being fitted over the web is a great idea...:surprise:


Hi Scotty,

The reason that so many riders (genuine riders, not shills as you suggest above) seek advice here is exactly that they have received abysmal and self serving sizing advice in stores. These are the very specialty retailers that are supposed to be providing the top level service that merits consumer support over other venues such as big box or interweb. This plays out in thread after thread. 

I encourage you to engage some of the riders that you are calling shills (many/most of whom are frequent and respected posters here) and ask them if they have been solicited to in any way. They have not. We are not a Burton retailer and have no association with them whatsoever. There are only two boot manufacturers (Burton and Salomon) that produce any wide models and only one manufacturer that produces above a width of E. That is absurd, but it is also fact. We do suggest those models frequently as there are no other alternatives for riders with those widths.

You don't have to look for a conspiracy to discern why I spend an hour most days helping (hopefully) riders get the correct boots. It is critical for participation that riders get well sized gear. That starts with boots. Blow it there and the whole kit goes sideways. 

STOKED!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> ^agreed that reps should be open about it on here. The union guy does it the right way - one thread about Union and that's it. The never summer guy should do the same thing instead of multiple board model threads everywhere. I really think it's time they dialed it back a bit. The board forum reads like a fucking NS catalog at times. And please can someone just kill the fucking mondo boot campaign it's waaaaay old. I don't know if there's a mondo ski boot sizing industry lobbyist thing going on but it fucking reads like it - all of these "first time posters" in the boot forum suddenly coming out of the woodwork to be led by wiredsport to mondo paradise via a Burton ruler wide size 9.5 for any fucker with feet size 10-15 presumably supplied by wiredsport. Fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Sigh. Rant over. 0


Good for a Sticky?


That said... Wiredsports does not sell Burton. What he does is cool and helps a bit. Personally, I don't wear mondo. I go to a shop, try boots on and give 0 cares to measurements.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Good for a Sticky?
> 
> 
> That said... Wiredsports does not sell Burton. What he does is cool and helps a bit. Personally, I don't wear mondo. I go to a shop, try boots on and give 0 cares to measurements.


Yeah you do so wear mondo, it says so right in your boot.

You may not read it, but you're wearing it.:embarrased1:


TT

And Vince NEVER (SUMMER) bashes other brands on here.
Not that I've ever seen & I've been here for a while.

But do you really think he's riding other brands too bash them?
Prolly not haha?

I don't think the bosses like that sorta shit?

That's just an assumption lol


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This isn't about FLOW bindings anyway.

It's a sneak peak @ BENT METAL bindings Bwa ha ha ha 


TT


----------

